# help :fall bite



## lockhart52 (May 19, 2011)

sept was a good month for me I did pretty well; however oct has be rough. I've been throwing shallow cranks, lipless cranks, and 7 to 10in worms, with little to no luck. (long lake/north Res.) I have been trying to find bait fish in coves but as the water gets colder they have become harder to located. After i left the lake today I started thinking I might have been fishing to fast. 
Just wondering how other have been doing since the water temps have been dropping 
open for suggestion thankz


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

This time of the year is hit or miss. It's really tough to locate baitfish some are still out in the main lake and some are working their way back up into cuts and creeks. I'm not familiar with the water you're fishing but I would check main lake points and pockets I'd still continue to work fast with lipless crankbaits, topwater, squarebills, and even a shaky head here and there. I find fall fishing to be the toughest season to fish most of the time. Hope this helps just a little bit.


----------



## lockhart52 (May 19, 2011)

Fish G3 said:


> This time of the year is hit or miss. It's really tough to locate baitfish some are still out in the main lake and some are working their way back up into cuts and creeks. I'm not familiar with the water you're fishing but I would check main lake points and pockets I'd still continue to work fast with lipless crankbaits, topwater, squarebills, and even a shaky head here and there. I find fall fishing to be the toughest season to fish most of the time. Hope this helps just a little bit.


ok, thanks I am going try some main lake ponits this weeks.


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

I was out on friday afternoon and was fishing rip rap. I caught only 1 on a crankbait and 3 good ones throwing a 3/4 oz spinnerbait. Biggest was a little over 4lbs. Could not get a bite on any type of plastics.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Lock also don't forget to throw spinnerbaits across those points if the wind is howling a double willow leaf spinnerbait can be really good.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

You can never go wrong with a shad colored double willow leaf spinner bait this time of year. Choose your weight based on where you want it to run in the water column. You'll catch more fish if you use baits with smaller blades, but you'll catch bigger fish if you use a bigger blade. And don't forget suspending jerk baits ........ they are killer this time of year.


----------



## lockhart52 (May 19, 2011)

thank you for all the info, going out today and going to put it to work


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Let us know how you did! I went out on saturday to a private gravel pit and wore them out. Best 5 went around 20lbs. Next two weeks should be prime!


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Look for points near deep water. I've been having pretty good luck shallow flats near deep water. Hit a school yesterday and caught 16 in about 30 minutes before they turned off. Just have to be at the right spot at the right time.


----------



## GARNERMAN357 (Jan 22, 2010)

ok so ive blanked two times in a row and cant figure it out. water temps a tappan lake are 58 to 61 degrees and i cant catch a keeper to save my life. any help with presentation and general areas to look for would be great. ive fished spinnerbaits,cranks,jerks,tubes,jigs and caught nothing. tryed fishing fast and with jerks for reaction bite and tryed slow rolling and draging tubes and jigs with no results. i even tried pumping vibes in deep water for some smallie action. i have no idea where to go from here. tryed flats as well as deep points, bridges, riprap. love to get some advice and hope i can catch a pig before the ice hits.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I went out sat and caught a few nothing huge but I did get a 16". I got most of them on small white swimbaits on a 1/16oz head with blue. I was tring for Saugeye. I caught most along weed beds in the first long bay. Hope this helps best of luck.

promag


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

GARNERMAN357 said:


> ok so ive blanked two times in a row and cant figure it out. water temps a tappan lake are 58 to 61 degrees and i cant catch a keeper to save my life. any help with presentation and general areas to look for would be great. ive fished spinnerbaits,cranks,jerks,tubes,jigs and caught nothing. tryed fishing fast and with jerks for reaction bite and tryed slow rolling and draging tubes and jigs with no results. i even tried pumping vibes in deep water for some smallie action. i have no idea where to go from here. tryed flats as well as deep points, bridges, riprap. love to get some advice and hope i can catch a pig before the ice hits.


That lake is whipping my tail as well.... I can't get anything consistent going. Couple dinks cranking rip rap, 1 keeper flippin' wood and a few just randomly casting random baits.... and that was in the last 2 weekends. I feel like i'm about to donate to the cause at the tourney this weekend.... 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lockhart52 (May 19, 2011)

Fish G3 said:


> Let us know how you did! I went out on saturday to a private gravel pit and wore them out. Best 5 went around 20lbs. Next two weeks should be prime!


after getting sunked my last 2 times out i finally had a good day. I got all my fish on a shallow diving square bill with one right at 16inchs. Tired the spinner bait with no luck and lost one on 10in worm. 

thanks for all the info


----------



## GARNERMAN357 (Jan 22, 2010)

feel the pain too bad. i usally can find at least 8 pounds there every time i go but this fall transition has got me skunked! to be hinest i have hardley ever fished this time of year and its showing. was going to fith the last chance turny too but dont know now. i might just show up for the weigh in. is it 65 a boat or person?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

GARNERMAN357 said:


> feel the pain too bad. i usally can find at least 8 pounds there every time i go but this fall transition has got me skunked! to be hinest i have hardley ever fished this time of year and its showing. was going to fith the last chance turny too but dont know now. i might just show up for the weigh in. is it 65 a boat or person?


Per boat.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Maybe it's too late to post about the fall bite...guess you could now consider it the winter bite? The preferred bait yesterday was a 5 inch Purple/gold flake stick worm rigged wacky style.


----------

